# The shock of a lifetime......



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*The shock of a lifetime......*

So I get up at 6am to get ready for work. I go to the gas station for a cup of coffee, and then to a place about 10 minutes away to a WiFi hotspot to log on to the internet. As some of you know, I have been trying to adopt Sheba, a Long coat out of California. It seemed like it was going to work, but earlier this week, I get the news, Sheba is quite ill. She seems to be having some kind of reaction from her spay surgery. So, I informed Westside that we may want to reconsider adopting her to me, as I was concerned about the flight. I really had not heard anything for the last several days, and when I logged on this morning, I checked the website, and I saw the little green Adoption Pending logo over Sheba's picture. So, I took that to mean Westside had agreed with me, and were placing her in CA. And that is when I made my post on the board. So, imagine my suprise when I get off work, and go to check my emails, and there was a message from the rescue coordinator, giving me Sheba's health info, along with personality background, and hoping she will be a good fit for me. So I replied back, and she replied with the answer, yes the AP notification was for me. My head is spinning right now. Sheba, the dog I had given up on, is actually going to be mine. It just seems so surreal right now. Well, I have to make arrangements, so I will keep you posted.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

I am glad she is ok and she will be coming to live with you! Congratulations!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Richard, she is meant to be yours.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

How exciting! Keep is posted!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

I am so glad that she is to be part of your family! Congratulations to you, she is a beauty and has such love in here eyes.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

wow that sounds great good luck with her when she arrives and please post pics when you can ...awesome news .....now go buy the toys , crate (if need be) and all the other doggie stuff you need..........


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Wow!!! Congratulations!!!
This is a wonderful surprise! 
I cannot wait to see pictures...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

How awesome Richard!!

I am so very happy for you and for Sheba too









Looking forward to lots and lots of pics!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

I'm glad things are working out for you and Sheba! Bout time things went your way!!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Great, Richard!
Sheba is coming home.... Get the camera ready.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

*WOO HOO*









that is great news Richard OMG I am so excited for you
can not wait to see pics of her!!


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Wonderful news Richard... I am so happy for you both!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Great news, hope to see pictures soon of your adventure getting her!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Thats wonderful news!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Wow Richard! I went away for 10 days and missed a whole soap opera!
I felt so bad as I was reading to find that once again you would face disapointment and heartbreak.









Now this news! Fantastic!!! I'm so happy for you.









Sheba is such a beautiful girl. What a loving face and trusting eyes.
I truly hope that this is the start of a beautiful long, long friendship.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Any new info Richard? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

We are working on a good date to get her up here. I have to drive to Anchorage to pick her up at the airport, so it has to be a weekend. Right now, we are working on getting a kennel, and since she spent the last week at the vet, they are going to issue her HC for flying.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

This is so exciting Richard! Are you excited yet? We all are excited for you!!







How is she feeling? New Sheba-girrlie coming up north soon! I am so very happy for you!! Please, updates as you have them, and mnay this all go off smoothly without a hitch for you and Sheba!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Thanks, Patti! The rescue said Sheba is feeling much better. It just feels so weird, seeing the rescue site posting her as being adopted, and not knowing it was me. I am trying to work it so I can leave the Aveo and take the Southwind to Anchorage to pick her up, then we have
room to move, and sleep, and eat.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Pacing the floors... wanna update as soon as you can! I am so thrilled for this exciting turn of events, Richard. I swear, I feel like I'm gonna be a new Auntie!







Sheba has a dreamy-sweet face, perfect coat, and with her health stabilized for her new adventure, will love the life you can offer her. Talk about "rescue!" May Sheba be feeling strong and well, and may your pack welcome her with wagging tails! Can NOT wait for pics and updates of Miss Adorable LC GSD Sheba enjoying her new luxury mobile SouthWind digs!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Oh wow Richard I had not checked in on this for sometime! What great news! Now I have to go back and find her picture so I can see her happy eyes! Can't wait to hear she is home!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*








it is so, so exciting.

Waiting impatiently ...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

How long a trip is it to Anchorage?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Sandra, 355 miles, so it is an overnighter. Flights usually get there really late at night, so in the Aveo, it makes for a long day.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Me not patient! Me want pictures and updates of new family member!!









:::::: pacing the floor :::::::


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfMe not patient! Me want pictures and updates of new family member!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes 2 of us!! Sometimes I wish I did not live so dang far away!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Oh Richard - what wonderful news!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Looks like the 22nd is the day. I have not found a real good way to get Sheba up here. I like Continental, but they take the dogs all the way to Houston, and then up here. It just seems too long, but Alaska Airlines wants almost $900 to fly a dog up here. So, we are probably going either Delta or Continental.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

richard, i know that everything is pretty much in stone -- but please let me know if there is anything i can help with last minute since i'm local.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Richard - maybe Pilots and Paws can help: http://www.pilotsnpaws.org/


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Is there any way she can go by transport? Is she too far for that?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Well, I finalized the adoption this morning, and Sheba is now my baby. We have worked it out so she will be coming up here on the 23rd or 24th, next Sunday, or Monday. I talked for awhile with the foster this morning, and she said Sheba is doing very well now, eating good, and healing from her spay. So, I am on pins and needles now..........


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*









Congratulations Richard on your new addition!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Wow that is great!!! Sounds like another lucky girl! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Help! I can't stop dancin'!! Can't stop dancin'!!







YEAAHHHH Richard and new baby girlie fluffy honey bunny Sheba!!! She is resting up another week, recouping, and going to be ready to check out her new SouthWind, the Alaska pack, and her new Dad!! I am delighted for you Richard! Congratulations to you-- and to darling sweetness Sheba!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Richard, this is wonderful. Your getting your brand new sweetypie all the way from California!








I'm so happy for you! I'm so happy for Sheba! You two deserve each other. 
Once again congradulations Dad!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Just checking in to see how the plans are going for you with Sheba!! Every time I read this page I get teary eyed with joy for you Richard! Can't wait until the big day when you and Sheba meet!! What a grand day that will be for you both


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangRichard - maybe Pilots and Paws can help: http://www.pilotsnpaws.org/


Thanks for the info, Lauri. This time of time of year, it is simply too dangerous to bring a pilot and plane up here, unless you know the country very well. I have flown it once, and I want alot more hours before I do it again. I plan to do something similar in the next few years, but I am going to gear it all for GSDs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Richard you rock!!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

This is wonderful Richard! Please keep us posted!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Soooo it's THIS weekend??!?!? Yay!! I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Richard,

Rejoicing with you and can hardly wait till the weekend!

Did you finalize the airline and the date?

Tanya


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

We are going to try and pull it off this weekend. It is hard, as I have to drive to Anchorage right after work make it by midnight when the flight gets in. So, it will be a long day. But, I am looking forward to meeting Sheba. So, counting down....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

This is so exciting for you and your pack Richard. Sheba will be flying into a new life filled with love, humor, fun and adventure. She will know caring and friendship from her pack. REALLY wishing you a safe drive to Anchorage, and an easy transition for Miss Sheba!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*



> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden We are going to try and pull it off this weekend. It is hard, as I have to drive to Anchorage right after work make it by midnight when the flight gets in. So, it will be a long day. But, I am looking forward to meeting Sheba. So, counting down....


Funny thing,,,, I just got butterflies in my stomach when I read that. I'm so happy for you Richard, I get tears in my eyes. I just know that this time you have found the one to make your pack complete.

"...I have to drive to Anchorage right after work make it by midnight when the flight gets in. So, it will be a long day..."
Yes, but it's these long days that create the memories and make the meeting that much more sweet. 

I'm so excited, I can only imagine how you are feeling right now my friend.
I'm counting down the days with you.







+







=


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*



> Originally Posted By: crabby
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: flyinghayden We are going to try and pull it off this weekend. It is hard, as I have to drive to Anchorage right after work make it by midnight when the flight gets in. So, it will be a long day. But, I am looking forward to meeting Sheba. So, counting down....
> ...



Thanks!! It is always really strange to meet a new dog. Its hard to expain. The rescue says Sheba is quite a character, she is coming out of her shell. It doesn't sound like she has the mischevious streak Mona had, and I fell in love with, but she sounds like fun. I am excited.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

We'll be thinking about you all weekend.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Good Luck!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: The shock of a lifetime......*

Richard,

Sandra so aptly expressed all my sentiments on the subject!! 

Filled with joy and anticipation for you!! The beginning of a new era for you with the new love!!

Do keep on giving us updates here!!

Tanya


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Bad news...*

It is not going to work out. I don't feel up to explaining why right now. There are no hard feelings, and I have taken this as a sign. 3 is enough for now. Winter is too close, and I need to start preparing. I am bummed, but also relieved in a way. Thank you all for your support for me. You are the greatest. I will give you more in the next day or so.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Bad news...*

Oh Richard NO! I was so sure that this was the one!
My heart is breaking for you.
I am so so sorry.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Bad news...*

I am so sorry Richard! Hugs to you and Pack SouthWind. I am so deeply sorry that it did not work out this time. Do what you must to care for yourself right now, please. You have been through so very, very much. Grimmi and I send comforting thoughts to you. I wish I were closer. Please take extra good care of yourself right now.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Bad news...*

What a bummer. Sorry to hear that things did not work out for you. 

When it is the right dog, it WILL happen. You won't be able to stop it.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Bad news...*

You cannot argue with a "sign"..

God's blessing on you and the pack!

What do you do to prepare for winter?

Tanya


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Bad news...*

I am sorry, but maybe this is for the best. Sometimes hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Bad news...*



> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden It is not going to work out.


Bummer!

Take good care and sending many







to you and your crew.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Bad news...*

Richard, just checking in again to this thread to let you know that I care and am sending positive thoughts your way to you and your girls. Wuffs and wags from Grimmi.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Bad news...*

I'm sorry, Richard. With rescues, they might break your heart but sometimes the right dog just falls into your life at the right time.

Winter???? Mercy, you're already thinking about winter up there? I'm thinking how I'm going to get my pool 5 degrees cooler today!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Bad news...*

I too, am sorry but look forward to seeing pics of your ladies this Winter.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Bad news...*

It can be both a blessing and a curse to have so many people waiting with you for magic to happen, then having the spell be broken...I hope that you can find the blessing in that all of us want nothing less than for you to be happy and are all waiting for your magic to come!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Bad news...*

Sorry to hear that, Richard. Paws crossed that things work out for you in the future when the time is right, but in the meantime- keep enjoying your pack!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Bad news...*

I am sorry, Richard. But when the time is right all of the pieces will fall into place.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Bad news...*

It could be there's someone waiting who is perfect that ONLY you could fit into your life the way she needs... keep an eye out as often that's the case...


----------

